# Crazy Family Pictures



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay so they are not taken together but coralling them for a photo is dificult, specially the problem child spike, he thinks that at feeding time he can climb out of brooder, be fed and then put back in and then climb out again for more like i dont know that i have only 1 chick with yellow feathers on head, lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're all so cute! Spike obviously doesn't realize he's special lol.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

nope he doesnt, but in about 6 days their fish tank bound cause peanut will get smaller roommates from the other clutch, im pulling the first 3 the fourth hatched today and im worried about the 4 day difference


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He might get slightly dehydrated but other than that should be fine.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh how adorable


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well the chicks are growing up, and becoming very hard to get a good family photo were they all show. lol, there are 2 that will be light pieds, 3 that are split to pied and 1 that may be just the grey, all sex is unknown until the wings come in so i can wingspot sex them, mom and dad are grey split to pied.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww they are getting big


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They say mommy you put down camera and feed us now! lol


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

mommy mommy stop snapping and feed us now haha. The one at the back is so tiny compare to the others  It'll soon catch up with them. Baby chicks look ugly when they have no feathers on them BUT once fearthers start to grow they are the cutist little chicks going


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

They are so sweet!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

The problem is that i fed them 8cc's of formula prior to taking the photo so they were more than full. lol they are just brats.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well these are the 5 older chicks from my overly large clutch, Peanut is playing mother bird to younger chicks (neices and nephews) so s/he is not here, it would seem spike is just gonna be a very heavy split to pied (the brat)as only his top and back of head show any diference in colorss, these chicks are now 27, 27, 26, 26 and 24 days old, some still have pincushion butts.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow They Are Big!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They have certainly grown


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Spike says, "haha Mommy I fooled you, I not pied now!!" so cute!


----------

